# Shotgun question



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

I have an old westernfield 12 gauge. It is identical to a Mossberg 500 but branded under the sears westernfield name. My question is: how do I know if this is chambered to shoot 3 inch shells? Is there a way to tell? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

olwhitee,
It should be stamped on the barrel, near/on the chamber of the barrel. If not and the shotgun is "that" old, I would assume that it's a 2 3/4" chamber. Better to go small and be safe, not sorry. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Contact Mossberg and ask them. I have a Westernfield 410 that was my first shotgun back in the early 60's. I broke the plastic butt plate and in trying to find one found out Mossberg made the gun.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys. I put a mossberg 500 slug barrel on it and it says 3 inch on it but just wanted to see if there was a way to tell about the receiever.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

just because the barrel says 3" you put on doesn't mean it will eject a 3" shell, the receiver may not be set up for 3" shells try taking a dummy round or a 3" snap cap ( please do not use live ammo- ) put it in the magazine and feed it through the gun to see if it functions properly. I used to have one of those years ago -but I purchased it without a barrel and I made a barrel for it to go to the turkey shoot in 2 3/4 " and it worked fine- I don't think it will eject 3" shells. please let me know if it does. have a nice day ! Curtis


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Well we gave it a shot tonight and it can handle the 3 inch mag shells with no issue. Thanks for the info and help.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

thanks for the information, have a nice day- Curtis


----------

